# Hemangiosarcoma of the Spleen



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry that your baby is sick. Hemangiosarcoma sucks. 

My parents dog had that tumor on his spleen. They removed the spleen in December (he was 12), but when they did the surgery they noticed that it had started to spread to the liver. When they removed the spleen, he hit the fountain of youth. Lots of energy. They told us that it would probably be 2-3 months (my parents didn't do chemo). 

He passed away on February 18 - so about two and a half months from the time they removed his spleen. He was full of energy and life up until the final hours. Here's my thread from it if you want to take a look: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ievers/123967-cooper-has-hemangiosarcoma.html

Good luck - sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the diagnosis for Shelby. Our first Golden Maddie had an emergency splenectomy on Jan. 29 with no visible spread to other organs and without chemo the vet gave her anywhere from 14-60 days. We had to say goodbye on May 21, two weeks after her 10th birthday, so she did almost double the 60 day prognosis.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Shelby. It is the most unfair thing how many of our dear dogs are taken by cancer.

Is there an option for surgery? Have they xrayed to see if there is any spread? Are there chemo options? If you have access to a veterinary oncologist, it may be worth a consultation. There is so much they can do nowaday - it may give Shelby a little more time. 

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope your vet helps you look at all your options to make the best decision for your sweet girl. There are many here who have walked this path and I'm sure you'll get lots of ideas and support. Hugs to you and a sweet ear rub for Shelby.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My Desi had an emergency splenectomy 2 weeks ago due to a ruptured tumor that turned out to be hemangio. We elected not to treat further, as it is quite likely (due to other factors that arose after surgery) that the cancer has already spread. We are prepared for as short a time as 2 weeks and as long as 6 months before we send her to the Bridge.

I am sorry you are also walking this path.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for Shelby having hemangiosarcoma. I wish you luck in whatever treatment or no treatment that you decide. All I can really say is hemangio sucks no matter what. Love, love, love Shelby and spoil her all you can!! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

We have opted to let her live out her days pain free. For as long as the Rimadyl and the hemangiosarcoma will allow. The vet diagnosed her with blood tests and xrays. We take her back tomorrow to see if her RBC are any lower. I read that green vegetables increase their RBC.(why they love to eat grass) We gave her a green smoothie and some frozen green beans last night and I swear her gums look pinker! Thank you for all the support.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

My prayers are with you... Peace and Light


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Shelby was put down yesterday afternoon. My heart is broken. I loved that Lady Marmaduke for 12 years. The Rimadyl gave her puppy blood for 3 days. We were glad to have that time to spoil her. Her fur sister Bella is doing well.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Shelby.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry. praying for God to give you His peace.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what its like, it has been 24 days for us. My prayers are with you. Sleep softly Shelby...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now saw your first post, and my heart stopped, when I read that you lost her such a short time after her diagnosis. I'm so very sorry for your loss. This disease is steeling so many of our goldens. Thinking of you at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so so sorry. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your girl. My heart goes out to you, it's just so hard.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family including Bella. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry. It is so heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

linnie81 said:


> Shelby was put down yesterday afternoon. My heart is broken. I loved that Lady Marmaduke for 12 years. The Rimadyl gave her puppy blood for 3 days. We were glad to have that time to spoil her. Her fur sister Bella is doing well.


linnie81, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my golden to the same cancer on June 3. We brought him in Saturday for what we thought was inflammation of the stomach (his abdomen was very distended). By Sunday night, they called us in to put him down. He had an enlarged heart, low RBC count, low albumin levels, and mass in his spleen. I am so very sorry and hope your sweet Shelby rests peacefully.


----------



## nfrench1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shelbys in a way better place. Ive never lost a pet but I think my golden has what shelby had but we cant afford to take her to the vet. Can you tell me what Shelbys
Symptoms were and how she was acting.?

Take it one day at a time. It will get better as long as you keep her memory alive

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Please look into getting your golden to the vet - whether that is getting care credit or talking with friends to help you out. 

Cancer of the spleen is a devastating ordeal if you wait for it to rupture and let your dog suffer.... 

Going through it twice with previous goldens -

1. They stop eating and start having vomit issues. The symptoms mimic at the mildest gastroenteritis, at the worst pancreatitis. At this point, I believe the spleen is just huge (it's supposed to be like cow tongue shaped, but when swollen up with cancer it can be melon sized) and pressing on sensitive stuff in there, causing discomfort and pain. You may see restlessness and pacing, or dogs sitting or lying down and trembling - this is pain. 

2. If it ruptures - you will generally see your dog getting up and almost looking normal. This is because they have been relieved of that pressure. Within a very short period of time (minutes), they will crash and start going into shock. This is around the time they will start bleeding out (meaning pooping lots of blood everywhere) and begin struggling to breathe. And this is horrible to see a beloved dog go through.

I've heard of dogs dying more peacefully than that, but the very idea of a dog going through that when it is so unnecessary - it's why you should get in to the vet now while you can. 

The period of time between the point the dogs stop eating and start exhibiting pain/discomfort and the point that the spleen ruptures - could be hours or days. 

You are looking at having an ultrasound done to diagnose this. That is expensive, but if you do not plan on pursuing surgery - it is the best way to get a clear answer as far as what is going on inside your dog and how much time you have. I think having a for certain diagnosis helps prevent any guilt or uncertainty when it comes to approaching the "decision".


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Megora said:


> Please look into getting your golden to the vet - whether that is getting care credit or talking with friends to help you out.
> 
> Cancer of the spleen is a devastating ordeal if you wait for it to rupture and let your dog suffer....
> 
> ...


I think you missed something.:no:


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Linnie81, so so sorry for your loss. 

Nfrench1, Our Monty had a tumor on his spleen that ruptured. Happened very suddenly, nothing could be done, we opted to send him to the bridge. This was January 13. Please do not wait. We had no idea what was wrong, he was fine one minute then the next he collapsed. DON'T WAIT.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Shelby, my thoughts and prayers go out to you.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly sweet Shelby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Linnie*

Linnie

I am so very sorry about Shelby.
I've added her to the 2013 Gold. Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-16.html#post3143730


----------

